# Azonic B52 opinions



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey guys im considering building one of these up for the upcomming season
http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_30&products_id=206

What do you guys think about the frame, would it race well, drop well ride well over all??

Whatcha think


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i like it.......I would make a very lite race bike out of it....air shock and a air fork......and it has FSR 

build it a little heavier for every day use


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i got to ride one that belonged to my friend's friend who works at azonic for a couple hundred yards on a trail. it was really nice. had a boxxer wc and a dhx 5.0. rode really nice. it pedaled a bit better than my recoil and is a little slacker. it actually felt more comfortable although it was my first time on the bike. solid frame, get one...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i've not been a fan of azonic's quality control in the past, it's been crappy at best....


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

the thing is, azonic doesn't make their bikes. they're rebranded Xtension or something like that.


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

hmmm ive heard that, what kinda problems do the frames usually have?


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

they had problems with steelhead frames showing up to the shop twisted, stuff on my recoil doesn't line up exactly, stuff like that. they make solid bikes but sometimes they have issues with quality control. i can promise that if something isn't right they'll send you a new frame plus (maybe) some free stuff (if you just got the frame and it was broken before being ridden or something of that nature). i'd for sure get one if i was you...


----------



## mo1k8 (May 31, 2005)

does anyone know rearhub size for B52?? shock lenght?


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

*Azonic, the mystery bike company*

Alas Azonic's website has always been limited. I'd like to see one built up. FSR, fast white, and what looks like a great price...that said the price is bound to drop 6-12 months from now, look at their Saber Frames, only $799 online.

Azonic is a strange company. Their frames always come out with little marekting, while their components, i.e Outlaw Wheelset, seem to get a bigger piece of the marketing pie. I was excited to see this post as its the first I've heard of the B52.

I've been very happy with my Saber frame for some time. I have limited customer service interaction to report, but they have been quick with mailing out replacement derailure hanger when needed.

Any other posts, pictures, links out their?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

man that thing would look sick built up another good thing is that it is also FSR


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ghashmi said:


> ...that said the price is bound to drop 6-12 months from now, look at their Saber Frames, only $799 online.
> 
> their?


that is because they stopped making/importing them so those bikes are closeouts


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

oh btw i think that frame is absolutely SICK.


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

Think it would make a pretty good race frame? well race and everyday dh/fr


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

for sure. azonic for life...


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

*B52 Redux*



Zaphoid said:


> Hey guys im considering building one of these up for the upcomming season
> http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_30&products_id=206
> What do you guys think about the frame, would it race well, drop well ride well over all??
> Whatcha think


Zaphoid: Did you take the plunge? The B52 looks interesting and I am looking for a new ride come spring time. I hope there will be some reviews out there in the coming months.

While my Saber has treated me fine the posts from other folks has me wondering. That said the price is awfully tempting. Plus it might be a good match with my Boxxer Ride.

The numbers look akin to a Turner Highline. Any more comments/opinions from more knowledgeable sources? Do I dare post on the Turner forum? Its been a little hectic over there lately -- I don't know if my ego can take the hits.


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

*Fishing for B52 Frame Info*



ghashmi said:


> Zaphoid: Did you take the plunge?
> 
> The numbers look akin to a Turner Highline. Any more comments/opinions from more knowledgeable sources? Do I dare post on the Turner forum? Its been a little hectic over there lately -- I don't know if my ego can take the hits.


Six day since I last posted...Damn Azonic...so little information out there:madman: ...Some limited geometry numbers...nothing on rear hub size...no info on tire clearance...please help a brother out...don't make me call Azonic or try to track down Xtension.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ghashmi said:


> Six day since I last posted...Damn Azonic...so little information out there:madman: ...Some limited geometry numbers...nothing on rear hub size...no info on tire clearance...please help a brother out...don't make me call Azonic or try to track down Xtension.


if i was a betting man....I would bet heavy on a 150mm X12mm hub


----------



## blizzard_mk (Feb 19, 2006)

The B52 does look like a good frame, but I'd be hesitant to buy from a company that can't even provide proper specs for it's frames. Seems like that should be common sense.


----------



## borry (Nov 7, 2005)

I checked out Jenson and came up with this:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR403B00-Azonic+Dh+B-52+Frame.aspx

Got some geometry numbers and such.

Enjoy, the frame looks sweet! Cheap too (IMO)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

150 rear end......by Azonic


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah i dunno im thinking about it but i kinda wanna see sombody else take the plunge first, sombody that is not quite as poor as i am. 

I need a new frame for next year and this one looks like it would work well as a nice light race frame and its cheap too which is a big plus but it seems that after the recoil very few people have anything good to say about the company.

it does look nice though, how do you guys think it would look with a white 888, white outlaws and all white deity parts??


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Zaphoid said:


> Yeah i dunno im thinking about it but i kinda wanna see sombody else take the plunge first, sombody that is not quite as poor as i am.
> 
> I need a new frame for next year and this one looks like it would work well as a nice light race frame and its cheap too which is a big plus but it seems that after the recoil very few people have anything good to say about the company.
> 
> it does look nice though, how do you guys think it would look with a white 888, white outlaws and all white deity parts??


Have you given thought to the Transition Gran Mal?? It's @ the same price, plus the CS is priceless. Just a thought.


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

red5 said:


> Have you given thought to the Transition Gran Mal?? It's @ the same price, plus the CS is priceless. Just a thought.


Yeah i have thought about it and i hear it is a great bike, the only problem is that im a pretty short guy at 5'6' and i really like nice small bikes that fit me well, i am not sure how the gran mal would fit.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> Have you given thought to the Transition Gran Mal?? It's @ the same price, plus the CS is priceless. Just a thought.


Azonic has great customer service too.......and I would rather have the FSR suspension then not


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

red5 said:


> Have you given thought to the Transition Gran Mal?? It's @ the same price, plus the CS is priceless. Just a thought.


Fantastic suggestion - *I* would definitely rather have the Transition. Not to poo on Azonic - I am a huge fan, but the frames never float me boat + FSRs have this nasty tendency to shatter at the chainstay when...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Azonic has great customer service too.......and I would rather have the FSR suspension then not


Eghhh....I wouldn't call unanswered emails "great" customer service. When I bought my Gravity I tried to fit a Blackspire chain guide but it wouldn't fit. I emailed the gentleman that sold me the frame to ask what chainguide they recommend for that frame. Never got a response.

Long story short, the E-13 fits/works great :thumbsup:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Fantastic suggestion - *I* would definitely rather have the Transition. Not to poo on Azonic - I am a huge fan, but the frames never float me boat + FSRs have this nasty tendency to shatter at the chainstay when...


Although the B-52 looks very promising (FRS rear, straight seatpost, etc.) it only comes in white. With Transition you get your choice of colors as well as choice of shocks (not that the ROCO on the B-52 is a bad choice) and adjustable geometry. Something to consider.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

this is a long shot I know but does anyone know the shock size of this frame?


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Does anyone know how the bb ht. of the B-52 compares with the Gravity?


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

i would imagine it is a bit lower

i am just hoping because it was a little high on the gravity


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

ghashmi said:


> Azonic, the mystery bike company
> 
> Azonic is a strange company.


Azonic is not a "bike" company in the traditional sense. They are a MARKETING company plain and simple. They buy products from various Taiwain vendors and re-lable them as their own. Does that make them a bad company? No.

However, each year, they "come out with" [or "re-brand"] various parts/frames from various companies. Does this hurt their reputation. Possibly, if they can't get a handle on quality control.

My experience with Azonic is that I've been generally very happy with the price/performance ratio of their products so far. Some people might disagree.

I've always stated that Azonic "builds" [or re-brands] reliable, economical products for working stiffs like me. Are they a high-end builder? No. Do they pretend to be? No. They sell quality, core components that work for working stiffs like us. 'nuff said.


----------



## Rocker T (May 29, 2006)

*From the horse's mouth.......*



Uruk-hai said:


> Does anyone know how the bb ht. of the B-52 compares with the Gravity?


B-52 bb height is 14.5", rear hub spacing is 150mm x 12mm and frame weight w/shock is 8.5 pounds. Would anybody who does have a B-52 frame in their hand's verify these data?

Thanks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Azonic is not a "bike" company in the traditional sense. They are a MARKETING company plain and simple. They buy products from various Taiwain vendors and re-lable them as their own. Does that make them a bad company? No.
> 
> However, each year, they "come out with" [or "re-brand"] various parts/frames from various companies. Does this hurt their reputation. Possibly, if they can't get a handle on quality control.
> 
> ...


true dat........good DH/MX clothes line too


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Let me pose another question...If you could get this frame or a turner highline, both new and both at or near wholesale, which would you pick?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Let me pose another question...If you could get this frame or a turner highline, both new and both at or near wholesale, which would you pick?


for the price......I would get the Azonic.....I think it would be a great race bike and 8.5 pounds is lite if that is with a shock.....you could build it up sloid around 36 or 37 pounds easily


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> for the price......I would get the Azonic.....I think it would be a great race bike and 8.5 pounds is lite if that is with a shock.....you could build it up sloid around 36 or 37 pounds easily


If Azonic put out a big brown piece of human $hit, and stuck an Azonic sticker on it, you would tell people it is a great product, and they should definately buy it. 
If Marzocchi put out a used condom with a Zocchi sticker on it, you would tell people it is the deal of a life time.


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

zachdank said:


> If Azonic put out a big brown piece of human $hit, and stuck an Azonic sticker on it, you would tell people it is a great product, and they should definately buy it.
> If Marzocchi put out a used condom with a Zocchi sticker on it, you would tell people it is the deal of a life time.


anybody got some ice??


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

spoke with azonic...8.75 shock length, confirmed teh 150x12mm rear spacing and it also has a 1 1/8" headtube.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Khemical said:


> Azonic is not a "bike" company in the traditional sense. They are a MARKETING company plain and simple. They buy products from various Taiwain vendors and re-lable them as their own. Does that make them a bad company? No.
> 
> However, each year, they "come out with" [or "re-brand"] various parts/frames from various companies. Does this hurt their reputation. Possibly, if they can't get a handle on quality control.
> 
> ...


You make them soundlike a drop shipper. They design products as do many companies, and supplement their product line with rebranded/contracted components (The frames and clothes)

The bulk of their products are not available from anyone/where else - altho they are cloned wuite a bit. (Fake 'World Force' Bars, copycat shorty stems - these are not the same things branded differently, but merely wann bes)


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

zachdank said:


> If Azonic put out a big brown piece of human $hit, and stuck an Azonic sticker on it, you would tell people it is a great product, and they should definately buy it.
> If Marzocchi put out a used condom with a Zocchi sticker on it, you would tell people it is the deal of a life time.


I wont ever try to front on your riding skills - but Zocchi hate is pretty silly.

Unless you're just beating up the Pirate, in which case Ill be going now...

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> If Azonic put out a big brown piece of human $hit, and stuck an Azonic sticker on it, you would tell people it is a great product, and they should definately buy it.
> If Marzocchi put out a used condom with a Zocchi sticker on it, you would tell people it is the deal of a life time.


sorry Zach, but the bottom line is I like FSR suspension....if it was another bike other then Azonic I would post the same comments

as far as Marzocchi.....people broke Fox 40's and you stood behind Fox.......Marz has always treated us SoCal boys very well....you like fox I like Marzocchi....so be it....


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

my buddy is thinking about getting a b52 in the very near future. i'll post it with a review if he does...


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

*FSR suspesion not on the Gravity*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sorry Zach, but the bottom line is I like FSR suspension....if it was another bike other then Azonic I would post the same comments
> 
> as far as Marzocchi.....people broke Fox 40's and you stood behind Fox.......Marz has always treated us SoCal boys very well....you like fox I like Marzocchi....so be it....


Just a heads up the Gravity is not a FSR suspension. I know I thought it was too. I had my gravity on e-bay and under my add said it was a FSR suspension. I get this long e-mail from a guy who worked on the patent for this frame. He told me it was a four bar horse link. He said the only FSR suspension Azonic sold was the Recoil. Wow sure looks like a FSR to me. Anyway, just thought I would pass on for know reason. I do still have my brand new Gravity never ridden for sale if anyone is interested. My e-mail is [email protected] Killer Deal


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> Just a heads up the Gravity is not a FSR suspension. I know I thought it was too. I had my gravity on e-bay and under my add said it was a FSR suspension. I get this long e-mail from a guy who worked on the patent for this frame. He told me it was a four bar horse link. He said the only FSR suspension Azonic sold was the Recoil. Wow sure looks like a FSR to me. Anyway, just thought I would pass on for know reason. I do still have my brand new Gravity never ridden for sale if anyone is interested. My e-mail is [email protected] Killer Deal


This is in no way directed at you so don't take this personally, but I call BS on whoever told you that. FSR and Horst Link are one and the same. The FSR is a Horst Link and vice versa. At least that's how everyone, Turner, Specialized, Intense, thats ever used it has described it. So to the dude who told you that...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> Just a heads up the Gravity is not a FSR suspension. I know I thought it was too. I had my gravity on e-bay and under my add said it was a FSR suspension. I get this long e-mail from a guy who worked on the patent for this frame. He told me it was a four bar horse link. He said the only FSR suspension Azonic sold was the Recoil. Wow sure looks like a FSR to me. Anyway, just thought I would pass on for know reason. I do still have my brand new Gravity never ridden for sale if anyone is interested. My e-mail is [email protected] Killer Deal


man in the catalog it said FSR for the Gravity...I agree RED


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man in the catalog it said FSR for the Gravity...I agree RED


Thats really strange this guy with his e-mail went all freaky about my add. Hell, it was like I called his mother a bad name in my add. I my self cant tell the difference in a FSR and a Horse link. Other than if you call it a FSR you pay Specialized.


----------



## *micke* (Aug 8, 2005)

Khemical said:


> Azonic is not a "bike" company in the traditional sense. They are a MARKETING company plain and simple. They buy products from various Taiwain vendors and re-lable them as their own. Does that make them a bad company? No.
> 
> However, each year, they "come out with" [or "re-brand"] various parts/frames from various companies. Does this hurt their reputation. Possibly, if they can't get a handle on quality control.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above. But Azonic certainly try to keep their prices up compared to the competition, at least here in Europe. Example: Azonic B52 frame, about 1330€ with Roco. The exact same frame and shock from Poisonbikes.de: 799€.
My point: others are playing the same game as Azonic but at a lesser cost to the consumer.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

zachdank said:


> If Azonic put out a big brown piece of human $hit, and stuck an Azonic sticker on it, you would tell people it is a great product, and they should definately buy it.
> If Marzocchi put out a used condom with a Zocchi sticker on it, you would tell people it is the deal of a life time.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

zachdank said:


> If Azonic put out a big brown piece of human $hit, and stuck an Azonic sticker on it, you would tell people it is a great product, and they should definately buy it.
> If Marzocchi put out a used condom with a Zocchi sticker on it, you would tell people it is the deal of a life time.


Azonic does not put there stickers on crap thats the point. If they did most here are smart enough not to buy.:nono:


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

*micke* said:


> I agree with the above. But Azonic certainly try to keep their prices up compared to the competition, at least here in Europe. Example: Azonic B52 frame, about 1330€ with Roco. The exact same frame and shock from Poisonbikes.de: 799€.
> My point: others are playing the same game as Azonic but at a lesser cost to the consumer.


There are a couple reasons for that, for one, poison bikes isn't paying a FSR fee, the patent doesn't apply over seas, and it appears they are selling direct to the consumer. The msrp azonic lists factors in $$$ for the bike shop.

that is the same reason the IBEX version of the fury frame is cheaper. IBEX sells direct, take out the middle man and walla, it's cheaper. it's not that Azonic is pocketing all kinds of cash...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Rocker T said:


> B-52 bb height is 14.5", rear hub spacing is 150mm x 12mm and frame weight w/shock is 8.5 pounds. Would anybody who does have a B-52 frame in their hand's verify these data?
> 
> Thanks


8.5lb! that is pretty light w/ the shock.... I'd be a bit skeptical of either that number, or the frames strength...... but of course I have no direct experience with the frame, just basing it on the fact that the frame itself, without a shock, would weigh almost the same as a TBC trail-or-park hardtail.... :skep:


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

other info

Travel: 7.5" 
Frame Material: 6061 Aluminum 
Four Bar Horst link design 
Replaceable derailleur hanger 
ISCG Mounts 
Front Derailleur compatible 
Color: White 
Size 16" 17" 
Head Angle 67 67 
Seat Angle 73 73 
Chainstay Length 438mm 438mm 
Wheel Base 1112mm 1142mm 
Eff.Top Tube 550mm 580mm 
Seat Post Dia. 31.6mm 31.6mm 
Head Tube Length 120mm 120mm 
Derailleur Clamp 34.9mmTP 34.9mmTP 
Bottom Bracket 73mm W/ISCG 73mm W/ISCG

Weght 3.5k

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15909


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

*micke* said:


> I agree with the above. But Azonic certainly try to keep their prices up compared to the competition, at least here in Europe. Example: Azonic B52 frame, about 1330€ with Roco. The exact same frame and shock from Poisonbikes.de: 799€.
> My point: others are playing the same game as Azonic but at a lesser cost to the consumer.


Not sure I found the same Posinobikes.de frame you wrote about. Is this the bike your talking about? The bike is listed at 799€.


----------



## *micke* (Aug 8, 2005)

ghashmi said:


> Not sure I found the same Posinobikes.de frame you wrote about. Is this the bike your talking about? The bike is listed at 799€.


No. It's this one. Apparently you can have it with a Roco for an additional 200€ if you contact them.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

*micke* said:


> No. It's this one. Apparently you can have it with a Roco for an additional 200€ if you contact them.


Looks like Poison has the same lineup as 'zonic, gravity, B-52, Fiend, steelhead, etc.


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

*YOW! Smoking Deal*



*micke* said:


> No. It's this one. Apparently you can have it with a Roco for an additional 200€ if you contact them.


Thanks!!!

Good deals abound. I'd be curious to know if anyone has had experience with Poisonbikes.de, i.e. customer service...shipping costs...dealing with a Euro compny, etc.?

X-Fusion Air Shock 599€ = $798
Rocco Coil 799€ = $1,064


----------



## PALMEJ1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone have feedback on these:
http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_32&products_id=209
I loved my A-frames and these look like a 2nd generation A-frame. Does anyone know the weight??? Looks pimp to me


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

PALMEJ1 said:


> Does anyone have feedback on these:
> http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_32&products_id=209
> I loved my A-frames and these look like a 2nd generation A-frame. Does anyone know the weight??? Looks pimp to me


I sometimes use the Accelerator Pedal. Strong and very light. Most of the time I am clipped in.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

ghashmi said:


> Zaphoid: Did you take the plunge? The B52 looks interesting and I am looking for a new ride come spring time. I hope there will be some reviews out there in the coming months.
> 
> While my Saber has treated me fine the posts from other folks has me wondering. That said the price is awfully tempting. Plus it might be a good match with my Boxxer Ride.
> 
> The numbers look akin to a Turner Highline. Any more comments/opinions from more knowledgeable sources? Do I dare post on the Turner forum? Its been a little hectic over there lately -- I don't know if my ego can take the hits.


i'm very tempted to get this frame. the roco is a nice addition to the frame..


----------



## Evil Chocula (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone know what A/C length Azonic assumes with the 67* HA on the B-52? Or ballpark size fork for this frame.


----------

